# Where are the nearest brooks or browns to Lansing?



## John M (Aug 13, 2012)

New fly fisherman (though longtime spin/bait fisherman). Did a guided trip on the Au Sable last year and got the bug to fly fish, so I'm gearing up for this season.

I wondered where I could access (wading) brown or brook trout nearest to Lansing (my home area). I'm not looking for trophies, just some fish that might be forgiving of a new fly fisherman's presentations. :help:

I travel to the Kalkaska area a few times a year, so if there is something near there that I could access by wading that would work out too.

Many thanks,
John


----------



## fishhuntsmoke (Jan 30, 2011)

There's some stockers within 45 to 1 hr away. Start searching browns n rainbow plants mid state streams, few sw streams, I live landing area and my choices start more hour half to two hrs n more away north. Better percentage rates, and away from just plants to natural repro streams n creeks! good luck 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks, I probably should have called this "Kalkaska" too in the title


----------



## RUSTY 54 (Jul 19, 2007)

Kalkaska puts you near the Boardman, Jordan and upper Manistee. A Trout Unlimited chapter has published guide books to all those rivers. Shoud be available at Jay's, Old Ausable Fly shop, probably most fly shops. I think it is the Challenge chapter, so you could look on line. Also Linsenman's book, Trout Streams of Michigan is a good resource, you could use it to find streams closer to Lansing


----------



## StonedFly (Feb 24, 2012)

A lot of the creeks that hold trout near lansing are pretty small. Really tough fishing fly gear in em. Lotsa brush. You will also have to pick through a ton of chubs. As far as the kalkaska area goes, i learned to fly fish on the upper manistee. Cameron bridge area is pretty forgiving. Big brookies in there too. That was 20 years ago tho. Im sure its still solid. Good talk see you out there..

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2012)

RUSTY 54 said:


> Kalkaska puts you near the Boardman, Jordan and upper Manistee. A Trout Unlimited chapter has published guide books to all those rivers. Shoud be available at Jay's, Old Ausable Fly shop, probably most fly shops. I think it is the Challenge chapter, so you could look on line. Also Linsenman's book, Trout Streams of Michigan is a good resource, you could use it to find streams closer to Lansing


Great advice on getting a book. Went to my local Orvis guys yesterday and they didn't have the Linsenman book, but I picked up another one. Will keep my eye out for the Linsenman book as well. I usually make it to Jay's a couple times a year so thanks for that tip on the TU books.


----------



## John M (Aug 13, 2012)

StonedFly said:


> A lot of the creeks that hold trout near lansing are pretty small. Really tough fishing fly gear in em. Lotsa brush. You will also have to pick through a ton of chubs. As far as the kalkaska area goes, i learned to fly fish on the upper manistee. Cameron bridge area is pretty forgiving. Big brookies in there too. That was 20 years ago tho. Im sure its still solid. Good talk see you out there..
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Several votes for the Upper Manistee; I will put it on my list, thanks.


----------

